# Als Duke verkleiden - was braucht es dazu?



## sfc (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte auf der Gamescon als Duke Nukem aufmarschieren. Hier  laufen bestimmt ein paar Leute rum, die sich schon mal verkleidet haben. Ich  frage mich grad, was der Duke alles braucht und wo ich das herbekomme.  Ein rotes Muskelshirt und eine schwarze Hose im Militärstyle lassen sich  sicher leicht besorgen. Trainingshandschuhe habe ich. Der Patronengurt  des Dukes wird allerdings schwierig. Wo bekommt man das wohl günstig  her? Dann bräuchte ich noch seinen Nukleargürtel. Ne Idee, wie ich das  am besten bastel? Welche Sonnenbrille empfehlt ihr und was sollte der Duke noch so mitbringen? Bevor lästerliche Kommentare kommen: Passende Haarfarbe habe ich, groß genug bin ich auch. Nur Steroide nehme ich nicht. Trainiert bin ich aber schon etwas. 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten,

sfc


----------



## Baer.nap (20. Juni 2011)

babes!


----------



## Lexx (20. Juni 2011)

mukkis  und'n derber spruch

blondierte haare, solariumbräune, sonnenbrille, 
rotes ruderleiberl, militärstiefel.. 

.. sieht man doch eh auf den bildern.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Juni 2011)

Ein riesiges Ding.


----------



## Lexx (20. Juni 2011)

BFG ähm.. BFD

big fucking d...


----------



## Manicmanuel (20. Juni 2011)

Black Jack und Nutten .. ach nee das war ja Bender....

Ich würde sagen 2-3 Damen aus dem örtlichen Begleitservice sollten ausreichen....

eventuell einölen ...... Die Damen, nicht dich. Du musst schwitzen und nach Schießpulver riechen,,, ein wenig Dreck und Blut schadet der Verkleidung auch nicht.


----------



## sfc (20. Juni 2011)

Mit den Babes wird es schwierig. Beim Duke mögen die ja von alleine kommen, aber ich müsste die teuer bezahlen


----------



## Orka45 (21. Juni 2011)

Und ne Knarre


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Juni 2011)

Du meinst wohl eine dicke Knarre!


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eine dicke Knarre!



flach :p


----------



## eXtra (23. Juni 2011)

Frag chuck norris mensch!


----------



## avanar (1. Juli 2011)

auf jeden fall blonde haare XD und nen hlabes jahr intesives fittnessstudio


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2011)

Schlauchbootlippen, ein fliehendes Kinn und Halsschlagadern wie C Schläuche. Dazu den Betonbürstenhaarschnitt. Ok Ok ich gebe auf.
So einen Patronengurt kann man sich selbst basteln wie auch die Kügelchen. So einen Püsterrich bekommt man sicherlich schwer in der Kinderabteilung, auch da wäre vielleicht die Bastelstunde angesagt


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

achja auch ganz wichtig XD die aussprache  am besten noch männliche horme schlucken und 100 zigartten am tag rauchen damit die stimme schön tief und kratzig wird


----------



## mattinator (2. Juli 2011)

> *Als Duke verkleiden - was braucht es dazu?                 *


Wenig Hirn.


----------



## pringles (30. Juli 2011)

Eine Goldene Knarre
http://www.kotte-zeller.de/Socom-Ge...websale7=kotte-zeller-shop&pi=43261&ci=011407
Die ist sogar mit echtem Gold 

Edit: kommt immer gut bei der Security


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juli 2011)

Anabole Steroide en masse...


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juli 2011)

pringles schrieb:


> Eine Goldene Knarre
> Socom Gear M1911A1 24K Gold-Plated GBB - Limited Edition günstig bestellen - Kotte & Zeller - Socom Gear Shop preiswert kaufen Online Store Versand
> Die ist sogar mit echtem Gold
> 
> Edit: kommt immer gut bei der Security


 Das Teil ist für Pussys!!
Vom Duke für Duke -> The Duke - Original American Gunshop GmbH - Spezialist für amerikanische Waffen und Munition
Am besten zwei 
*hust* </ironieweresnichtbemerkthat> *husthust*


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bull56 (8. August 2011)

wenig hirn, halbnackte frauenbegleitung, muskeln von den steroiden, ne dicke schusswaffe(also die zweite), nen unterhemd, stiefen und ne blöde hose sowie blondes haar und ne sonnenbrille...


----------

